# 64483 with 27096??



## Lindseywingate1990 (May 10, 2011)

I need to know if the phys. does a transfor. epidural steriod injection 64483 and 64484 and also does a SI joint injection with arthrogram. Can i bill these together with a 59 modifer on the 27096??


Thanks for any help!!


----------



## KimberlyLanier (May 20, 2011)

*27096 with 64483*

Hi, 

Did you ever get a answer on this question.


Thanks Kimberly Lanier CPC

AAPC Screen Name KimberlyLanier.


----------



## mccoyheather (Feb 11, 2015)

*Help*

I have the same ??
64483, 64484, 27096 ?? Are these bundled?
I am getting rejection co-b15 & co-236 on 64483,94484 ????
Any help appreciated
(using correct modifiers with all codes)


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 25, 2015)

64483 bundles into 27096. CCI edits state that a modifier is allowed.


----------

